# Yeppoon



## KITKAT1377 (May 6, 2011)

Hi 

There may be an offer of a job in the pipe line in Rockhampton hospital. Do most people chose to live in Yeppoon.

What is it like to live in Yeppoon ? Can I get a nice coffee ? Is there a gym ? I m a 33 year old female who loves the outdoors.

Any correspondance would be great

Many thanks


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

hiya welcome to the forum
when i was on a holiday in aus i did pass rockhamton and yeppoon
its was just 40min drive and i had lunch in subway and Dinner in red rooster on normanby st  hehehe
but it was nice v place and people are so nice 
1 day if do get another chance i will go for sure 

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Colindp (Jul 6, 2008)

Considered a move to Rocky a few years ago after job offer with local council, they took us around and part of the hospitality offered to us was lunch at Yeppoon, it's approx a half hour car journey from Rockhampton and very nice, had a great lunch at the marina. I would suggest you contact the council as they have information pack that will help answer a number of the questions you have about the region.

Best of luck

Colin.


----------



## vixxy666 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm in a similar situation kitkat, have you move there yet? if so how have you found it? any info great moving there June


----------



## rocky567 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi ive been living in rocky for 6 months yeppoon is nicer even quiter than rocky though its about 40 min drive from the hospital. Its by the beach ect. I just find it really hard to meet people in the area find them really clicky. The only issue is that sometimes the main road gets closed due to bush fires/back burning. But loads of people commute


----------



## vixxy666 (Nov 25, 2011)

rocky567 said:


> Hi ive been living in rocky for 6 months yeppoon is nicer even quiter than rocky though its about 40 min drive from the hospital. Its by the beach ect. I just find it really hard to meet people in the area find them really clicky. The only issue is that sometimes the main road gets closed due to bush fires/back burning. But loads of people commute


Thanks for that the clickiness is worrying someone else mentioned it. Are there many migrants to hopefully make some friends. Are happy there or are you leaving? I hope we like it just going prepared to be on our own n hope we meet people. Thanks


----------



## rocky567 (Dec 11, 2011)

vixxy666 said:


> Thanks for that the clickiness is worrying someone else mentioned it. Are there many migrants to hopefully make some friends. Are happy there or are you leaving? I hope we like it just going prepared to be on our own n hope we meet people. Thanks


There's not many migrants that come to the area although it looks like there will be trying to encourage more from what i hear from the local news due to the mining boom and the area is where alot of people live who go out to the mines to work week on week off shift. Im staying here for a few years so that i can get my pr visa sorted. The problem with the area is that people find it hard to settle in with the locals so people come here for a reason work ect then leave when they have the work on there CV. People from outside the area hang out together in pubs ect. Also the pubs are really strange they are full of fruit machines and they have betting shops in them they are not really sociable


----------



## vixxy666 (Nov 25, 2011)

oh no I love pubs  I think it's gonna be hard going but we'll give it a go I'll just keep talking to people till they get sick n talk back lol What do you do for fun, socialising? I love horse riding so at least I'll be able to do that I can be a cow girl lol


----------



## rocky567 (Dec 11, 2011)

vixxy666 said:


> oh no I love pubs  I think it's gonna be hard going but we'll give it a go I'll just keep talking to people till they get sick n talk back lol What do you do for fun, socialising? I love horse riding so at least I'll be able to do that I can be a cow girl lol


Well theres loads of horses around and there is a bullring at one of the pubs where you can see bull riding and they have horses there. I just hang out with other english people and a few kiwis and people from brisbane and go to bbq's there are a few ok pubs but you have to go at the right time or they are empty for example on a sunday afternoon people go to the oxford but on a friday night everyone tends to go to a different bar ect. Other than that i watch lots of TV and ive joined the GYM.


----------



## vixxy666 (Nov 25, 2011)

I saw that pub on the Internet looks quite interesting and apparently does a good steak. I'm gonna have to lower my expectations of oz life as long as we can make a few friends I'll just have to throw awesome bbq's  cheers


----------



## rocky567 (Dec 11, 2011)

vixxy666 said:


> I saw that pub on the Internet looks quite interesting and apparently does a good steak. I'm gonna have to lower my expectations of oz life as long as we can make a few friends I'll just have to throw awesome bbq's  cheers


Yeah i dont know if its THE best steak in town but its defo in the top 3 i havent tried them all yet. The area's ok you just have to know what to expect even though im not a fan of the area ive got a good job that pays well and my money was very low before i moved here and it also means that i can sort out my visa stuff which is better than having to wait years before you can get out here ect espec when theres no work in the uk. I can afford to pay rent, run a car, buy food ect and have money left over at the end of the week! more than i had in the UK for quite a while!


----------



## vixxy666 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah the opportunity financially is too good to turn down do at least we won't have money worries n wondering if our jobs are safe that's gonna make us happy at least


----------

